# Bell Training



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Tuesday this week Thor started ringing his bell. Yay!!! He has been ringing it ever since. 6 weeks of training. *whispers* no accidents since Monday   I'm one proud mommy!! Also his sister Sadie, is doing the same


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Clever little Thor and sooooooo cute too


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done Thor!!! 

Still utterly adorable 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Brilliant, clever boy...he is soooo cute by the way. Love his markings :love-eyes:


----------

